# [Wifi] ¿Qué tarjeta PCI comprar?

## x0mp

Wenas a todos. Veréis, me gustaría preguntaros acerca de Wifi en linux, ya que la semana que viene traslade mi ordenador (no es portátil) a otra casa donde se funciona con router wifi. Quizás peco de adelantarme porque aún no sé ni el modelo del router, ni qué compatibilidades ofrecerá   :Confused: 

Total que para conectarme a él supongo que habrá que hacerlo comprándome una tarjeta PCI y como desconocía del tema me preguntaba si va en un plan muy genérico como las Ethernet Realtek que tenemos muchos, o si ahora hay que fijarse en determinados protocolos como según he leído, 802.11b ... etcétera.

¿Alguien funciona actualmente con algo parecido y podría aconsejarme alguna tarjeta en especial? ¿Tendré muchos problemas para configurarlo? 

Gracias, un saludo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo no tengo wireless. Lo que se es gracias a haberlas instalado a algunos colegas o haber leido en estos mismos foros. Busca las que tengan chips atheros, prism, prism2 o prismGT. Son las mejor soportadas. Lo mas importante, a parte de que esté soportada en Linux  :Wink: , es que soporte WPA suplicant, por el tema de seguridad. Consulta http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ para saber que chips estan soportados.

Siento no serte de mas ayuda.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## AnFe

Te puedes comprar casi cualquiera, porque con el driver de windows se pueden hacer funcionar todas en linux.

Lo que pasa es que si quieres modo monitor para "investigar un poco" si que vas a necesitar un prism, atheros, etc.

Un saludo

----------

## emes

Si, se puede comprar qualquiera, pero yo acabo de comprar una que tiene el chipset "ralink". ralink publico un driver GPL para sus tarjetas, y pienso que debemos mostrar nuestro apoyo con nuestro dinero. El driver esta en portage.

----------

## kabutor

Apoyo lo de Ralink, las ra2500 son baratas y funcionan bien, yo tengo una va bien incluso parece de las recomendadas para AMD64.

Ah! Y funcionan perfectamente con programas como Kismet y demas para el modo monitor, comprobado.

----------

## DevilKiller

Hola

http://ralink.rapla.net/ En esta web encontrarán una lista de tarjetas con el chip Ralink RT2500

Saludos

----------

## x0mp

ey, muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, ya me encuentro bastante más orientado. Cuando me ponga la wifi, compre la tarjeta y demás ya os contaré qué tal.

Gracias   :Smile: 

----------

## DDrDark

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Te puedes comprar casi cualquiera, porque con el driver de windows se pueden hacer funcionar todas en linux.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si quieres modo monitor para "investigar un poco" si que vas a necesitar un prism, atheros, etc.
> 
> Un saludo

 

 :Surprised:  Yo tengo una conceptronic desas baratas, y he buscado para configurarla usando el driver de linux, pero no encontré nada

----------

## BlackLodge

DDrDark, yo tb tengo una conceptronic desas baratas, y la mia lleva el chip rt2500 que por aqui comentan, los drivers estan en el portage, hay un howto en la wiki, yo no lo he probado porque la mia es USB y el soporte USB  aun anda muy fresco en estos drivers, de echo no me compila porque mi kernel es SMP (con hyperthreading) y esto aun no esta soportado... Pero vamos, que si no estas en un caso tan concreto como el mio, no debiera haber problema!

Y siempre queda ndiswrapper...  :Wink: 

Saludos!

----------

## DDrDark

No se si me funcione, porque ni siquiera me sale el nombre al hacer un "lspci"

----------

## Stolz

Por si sirve de algo, confirmo lo dicho. Las que tienen chip rt2500 van bien y no cuestan nada de configurar (al menos los modelos PCI, de los USB o PCMCIA no puedo opinar  :Smile: ).

Me acaban de dejar una esta tarde, concretamente una tarjeta PCI de marca Conceptronics modelo c54ri con chip rt2500. El amigo que me la ha dejado dice que cuesta unos 21 y que se encuentra en cualqueir tienda de barrio. Usando el driver de portage net-wireless/rt2500 la tengo funcionando (aparentemente) sin problemas en mi AMD64. De momento solo he probado con WEP, aun no se si soporta WPA. 

Y confirmo que funciona en modo monitor y permite capturar paquetes en modo promiscuo  :Rolling Eyes: .

Saludozzzzz

----------

## ps2

Mejor una ralink de estas que comentais. Por prisas me compre una asus que resulto tener un chip marvell que solo tiene drivers para hasefroch. Aunque la probe y funciona con ndiswrapper me hizo un par de kernel panic... asi que eso de usar ndiswrapper no es una solucion. vamos es mi opinion.

----------

